# Inherited African Cichlids for my 90 gallon, need some IDs



## don_fatty

In this image, I know the yellow is a yellow lab, but what is the blue? It is dark grey, with blue stripes.









This one is some sort of peacock, I think. It is white with gray and some yellow splotches, and has a blue sheen. There is a green spot on either gill.









Gray body with orange fins.









Blue head with orange body. I also have another with that is the same but with no blue. The head is just grey.









And this one, the biggest cichlid in the tank. It is just a light brown/tan with some vertical stripes and some yellow in the fins. The stripe pattern is very similar to the blue fish, and the spots on the bottom fin match with the blue one, so I wonder if this is the mother/father. It is quite a bit larger, the angle makes them look more similar









In this 90 gallon, I have 12 cichlids (5 yellow labs, 6 unidentified, and a small blue dolphin I added a month ago who is doing fine). I also have a very large common pleco and a full grown bushy-nose pleco. I am running two aquaclear 110 filters and do weekly water changes. Is there room to add more cichlids? I hear that over-populating makes them less aggressive. If so, what other cichlids do you think I could add?

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## mbuna17

The first and last appear to be hybrids the second kinda sorta looks like a metriaclima callainos ob but need better pic. Pics 3 and 4 copadichromis borleyi a male and female. If it were me I would get rid of the common pleco, blue dolphin, and borleyi before adding anything else they get to big for a 90 just my opinion though.


----------



## metricliman

You might want to feed less. They look a little too plump.


----------



## Snowfade

I believe your big blue ones are simply Electric blue, The spotted ones are somesort of calico peacock (Probably hybrid), the large red bodies with blue heads are called Red Empress Peacocks. The grays with orange fins are a mystery to me though.


----------



## m1ke715m

3 is a female copadichromis borleyi kandango "redfin borleyi"
4 is a male copadichromis borleyi kandango "redfin borleyi"


----------

